# Moen Positemp



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Gotta love the tile guy...
Nothing a small chisel can't fix and running the water before installing the spout.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Now here's something I had never noticed. See where I have the handle position? Should be cold coming out but the water is warm. Only noticed it bc I wanted to soak a rag to clean my work area without spraying the adjacent wall. Is that normal?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Spin the cartridge 180 degrees


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Hot cold not reversed. If I rotate the handle slowly counterclockwise, you can hear the cold water begin to rush through valve body then hot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Can anyone verify this on a Moen where they are sure the Hot and Cold are not reversed?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

No takers huh? I have a Moen at my master shower and checked. Does the same thing. I know the hot and cold not reversed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> No takers huh? I have a Moen at my master shower and checked. Does the same thing. I know the hot and cold not reversed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When turning on a Moen positemp valve if it starts out hot, remove handle and rotate the stem 180 degrees. In my earlier post I said cartridge by accident instead of stem.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

The brass stem has 1 flat notch on one side and 2 flat notches on the opposite side at the end. For some reason we always have to turn the side with 2 notches 180 degrees so the 2 notches faces down and the 1 notch faces up.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

The Dane said:


> The brass stem has 1 flat notch on one side and 2 flat notches on the opposite side at the end. For some reason we always have to turn the side with 2 notches 180 degrees so the 2 notches faces down and the 1 notch faces up.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


Yes this is correct

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> When turning on a Moen positemp valve if it starts out hot, remove handle and rotate the stem 180 degrees. In my earlier post I said cartridge by accident instead of stem.


I understood you earlier. At my house when I purchased it the cartridge was installed incorrectly so I turned it 180 degrees. Works good now. Maybe I should take video because I get hot water when the valve is barely cracked open. This wouldn't be a big deal because most people pass that section to hot so would not be noticed. It was just one of those things made me think. I'll try to post pics tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

Yup, I've noticed exact same thing before, When the flow is really low at beginning water will be hot. Normally you wouldn't notice because it wouldn't be on that low and also water in the hot line would be cold until it runs for awhile


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

rowanova said:


> Yup, I've noticed exact same thing before, When the flow is really low at beginning water will be hot. Normally you wouldn't notice because it wouldn't be on that low and also water in the hot line would be cold until it runs for awhile


Yah this is what I've been referring to. Actually a homeowner pointed this out to me first but I didn't really believe them. Now I just want to know what is going on

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Replace that damn junk with a MOENTROL and be a hero. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------

